# Russian spy ship docks in Havana during surprise visit to Cuba



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....



> A Russian spy ship has slipped into Havana for an unannounced visit, a day after the country's defence minister announced plans to expand Russia's worldwide military presence.
> 
> Russian spy ship docks in Havana during surprise visit to Cuba | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of the few things they're capable of understanding....  No, I'm not being sardonic.


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







It's just your Comrade Putin keeping a close  eye on Obama and all his gay friends in the good ole USA!


----------



## pvsi (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Russia on our doorstep while the Left yammers on about gay wedding cakes


My comedian friend, you have a Socialist in your white house, and you are concerned about Russia in your door steps 300 miles away from Florida, did I get this right?


----------



## KNB (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe Christians can stop voting to hold back American society so we can finally end this stupid debate over whether or not gay people can get married, and then we can focus on real issues like how Bush's failed misadventures weakened America and put us hopelessly more into debt.


----------



## pvsi (Feb 28, 2014)

KNB said:


> Maybe Christians can stop voting to hold back American society so we can finally end this stupid debate over whether or not gay people can get married, and then we can focus on real issues like how Bush's failed misadventures weakened America and put us hopelessly more into debt.


KNB, I know where you're coming from with Bush, but the fact is the Shrub couldn't even go to the restroom without permission from his puppet masters, much like Obama. His counterpart tried to shoot by himself, and look what happened, he shot his buddy, you have to understand that these people in the white house are SELECT degenerates who have orating skills.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

I've known for sometime that the Russians never dropped their agenda to one day attack America.  They are salivating for that moment.  Putin is a monster.

Have a look at this story I found today.  I'll post the link and a clip from it for you. I don't care who the news source is the story wasn't from them but from someone else interviewed and confirms what I've heard from others who have had chance encounters with these Russians. Some of which - the wives are christians.  Another Russian whose job was on a Russian sub confessed to a minister in Fla ( while he was onshore R & R ) that the submarine he was on was awaiting orders to strike the coastline of Fla.  There were more along the eastern seaboard.  The conscience is the wild card the Russians failed to factor in...  loose lips sink ships!  Let's pray for more Russian conversions to Jesus Christ.    

Russian Admits They're Here To Kill Americans! | Politics

Steve, my mother just called in tears describing her horror story and validation of foreign troops in Danville, VA. My family farms in NC not far from Danville, VA and their neighbor (Bob) works in Danville to be near his family and first born grandchild. Often Bob will watch his granddaughter who attends school in Danville and brings her and friends over to my parents farm.

Yesterday Bob brought his 2nd grade granddaughter and her new girlfriend and mother to meet my parents. My mother welcomed them all as usual but noticed both had accents which made her that more inquisitive. After a short tour of the farm, and looking at some wild deer they came into the house.

Being cordial mom passed out cookies and said I detect an accent, do you mind if I ask where you were from and the little girl said they just moved here from Russia. My mother replied, oh that&#8217;s along way to come to Virginia, what does your Daddy do that he moved you all here and the girl replied, he&#8217;s here to shoot and kill Americans. The little girls mother instantly broke down crying, saying it&#8217;s true, grabbed the daughter and left. My parents were shocked and while they&#8217;ve heard rumors they never expected to hear this from a child.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....


----------



## g5000 (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying to get your conservative street cred back after fellating Putin for the past several months?


----------



## KNB (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5a-0ojt1vA



What the fuck does that even mean?  You talk about "Obama's Socialist Left" and then go straight into how rich people make all the money?

If rich people make all the money then how is Obama a Socialist?


----------



## boilermaker55 (Feb 28, 2014)

Many in the right hate fellow Americans as much as the Russian's hate those in their society. Yet they think this is an abomination from Russia.




g5000 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



you wish...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

KNB said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....
> ...



hint.....Soros is more likely to be involved than the Koch brothers...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

This is worth a read just to be able to recognize the enemy when the day comes.  I don't expect the scenario this author does but I do believe it confirms the fact the enemy is already inside the gate.  


When the Russian Spetsnaz (Special Forces) Troops Invade the US, How Are You Going to Recognize Them? | The New SurvivalistWhen the Russian Spetsnaz (special forces) troops invade the US, how are you going to recognize them? The Chinese soldiers, some already positioned in Mexico, will be easy to recognize, but the Russians are Caucasians who look like typical Americans. Both will be invited into the country by the communist traitors in Washington DC, to help fight &#8220;terrorism&#8221; (that&#8217;s YOU) and to help &#8220;restore order,&#8221; so you won&#8217;t be told who or where they are. These special purpose/special forces troops from Russia (recruited in kindergarten and brought up their entire lives in military training) already speak perfect English with no accent, and they will be wearing American uniforms (possibly Department of Homeland Security uniforms&#8211;see video linked in postscript below.)

* note to Screaming Eagle *  I don't believe our govt is plotting against us with the Russians but I do believe the Russians shouldn't have been trusted and have no interest in a nwo they didn't create from the ground up.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....



In history books, this mania of the cult of LGBT will be written as the death of many other great and good causes that we all should have been more focused on.  That is why those opposed must endeavor to clip the church of LGBT'S wings short and fast, immediately and move on to much more pressing issues.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know when they dock in Miami.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



"the church of LGBT"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's the tipping point for a Russian invasion.   Note the last paragraph.  Then look at the date.   This is from over 10 yrs ago.  Today the Chinese are making provocative moves towards invading Taiwan.  Whose going to respond when we respond?  First the Chinese - then a Russian invasion.  

I don't believe the Ukraine will effect us but Taiwan will.  

Clinton kept lidon PLA jet threatsThe U.S. crew, described as very young, was flying a mission in the South China Sea to track weapons systems the PLA recently bought from Russia, which forged military ties with China during the Clinton administration.

&#8220;They were following the Sovremenny destroyer,&#8221; the senior Senate aide said.

China&#8217;s 7,300-ton Sovremenny destroyer, armed with eight nuclear-tipped SS-N-22 Sunburn anti-ship missiles, is of particular concern to the U.S. Pacific fleet because it is chiefly designed to kill American aircraft carriers &#8212; which stand as a major deterrent
to the mainland Chinese communists taking U.S. ally Taiwan by force.

Despite Beijing&#8217;s claims, Hill sources say flight-path coordinates show the EP-3E plane was flying outside the internationally recognized 12-mile limit on territorial waters, and did not intrude into China&#8217;s airspace.


Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2001/04/8708/#kfkGWFfziq1xUm21.99


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 28, 2014)

We can't afford a war. We must cut, slash and fuck! Remember? Talk about trillions of dollars to fight Russia if we get into it.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

Remember this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QS2a44F5TgM]Obama Chides Romney: 'The 1980s Are Calling, They Want Their Foreign Policy Back' - YouTube[/ame]

Has that asshole ever been right about anything?

No.  He should just resign and go back to that crime-ridden, filth-infested pustule known as _Chicago_....

Which in the language of the Miami and Pottowatomie Indians literally meant, "Land of bad air" because it was originally a swamp.

It hasn't changed much.  It still produces a lot of bad air


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



why would they.....?  Cuba is close enough to lob a few bombs in...


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I've known for sometime that the Russians never dropped their agenda to one day attack America.  They are salivating for that moment.  Putin is a monster.
> 
> Have a look at this story I found today.  I'll post the link and a clip from it for you. I don't care who the news source is the story wasn't from them but from someone else interviewed and confirms what I've heard from others who have had chance encounters with these Russians. Some of which - the wives are christians.  Another Russian whose job was on a Russian sub confessed to a minister in Fla ( while he was onshore R & R ) that the submarine he was on was awaiting orders to strike the coastline of Fla.  There were more along the eastern seaboard.  The conscience is the wild card the Russians failed to factor in...  loose lips sink ships!  Let's pray for more Russian conversions to Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> This is worth a read just to be able to recognize the enemy when the day comes.  I don't expect the scenario this author does but I do believe it confirms the fact the enemy is already inside the gate.
> 
> 
> When the Russian Spetsnaz (Special Forces) Troops Invade the US, How Are You Going to Recognize Them? | The New SurvivalistWhen the Russian Spetsnaz (special forces) troops invade the US, how are you going to recognize them? The Chinese soldiers, some already positioned in Mexico, will be easy to recognize, but the Russians are Caucasians who look like typical Americans. Both will be invited into the country by the communist traitors in Washington DC, to help fight terrorism (thats YOU) and to help restore order, so you wont be told who or where they are. These special purpose/special forces troops from Russia (recruited in kindergarten and brought up their entire lives in military training) already speak perfect English with no accent, and they will be wearing American uniforms (possibly Department of Homeland Security uniformssee video linked in postscript below.)
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> Here's the tipping point for a Russian invasion.   Note the last paragraph.  Then look at the date.   This is from over 10 yrs ago.  Today the Chinese are making provocative moves towards invading Taiwan.  Whose going to respond when we respond?  First the Chinese - then a Russian invasion.
> 
> I don't believe the Ukraine will effect us but Taiwan will.
> 
> ...



Do you ever leave your bunker?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

What if we are busy fighting amongst ourselves over a cake when they invade us?  Then what?  

Someone left the cake out in the rain will be a song that takes on an entire different meaning....  ( in that day )


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


Yep, which is why it matters not a damn.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 28, 2014)

We just can't afford anymore wars. Get us out of these wars and bring our troops home will do a great deal more good at taking care of the debt. fact.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I've known for sometime that the Russians never dropped their agenda to one day attack America.  They are salivating for that moment.  Putin is a monster.
> ...



I'm not in a bunker, Rothstein.  Nor do I have a desire to be.  Therein the offering of information.  On the outside chance someone might want to consider something deeper than cake batter?  I thought it worth the try.  My mistake.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

Want another one?

*FLASHBACK: Sarah Palin Mocked For Saying Russia Could Invade Ukraine*







Hmmm, look who was right.

Via Foreign Policy (*10/22/08*):



> Speaking Tuesday at a rally in a Reno, Nevada, Republican vice-presidential nominee Sarah Palin had a little fun with her counterpart on the Democratic ticket, thanking Joe Biden for warning Barack Obamas supporters to gird your loins for an international crisis if the Illinois senator wins.
> 
> Palin helpfully offered four scenarios for such a crisis, one of which was this strange one:
> 
> ...



dimocraps all have one thing in common -- They're stupid


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> Remember this?
> 
> Obama Chides Romney: 'The 1980s Are Calling, They Want Their Foreign Policy Back' - YouTube
> 
> ...



that's why they call it the 'Windy City'......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Matthew said:


> We just can't afford anymore wars. Get us out of these wars and bring our troops home will do a great deal more good at taking care of the debt. fact.



I'm all for bringing every single one of our troops back home to America.  Let's send the UN international troops taking their place on American soil back to wherever they came from.  Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



To you?  Not a smidgen.

You'll be running so fast, the only place exposed to being shot at will be your ass or your heels.

But I'm sure you'll fight to the last Conservative until that time comes


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 28, 2014)

A good case for normalizing relations with Cuba.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> What if we are busy fighting amongst ourselves over a cake when they invade us?  Then what?
> 
> Someone left the cake out in the rain will be a song that takes on an entire different meaning....  ( in that day )



and all the complaining gay assholes will finally learn what real oppression is...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 28, 2014)

How about we let gays marry and argue for staying neutral (At least more often then now)like some Europeans countries(swish, danes, etc). 

Invest in science, tech and infrastructure  Maybe even a educational system for all Americans that doesn't cost a arm and a leg.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

Russian forces have seized government buildings in the Crimea (part of The Ukraine).

Ukraine: Russia behind airport takeovers - Europe - Al Jazeera English

Which, IMO, is not unexpected.

(Sorry about linking al jazeera but the DISGUSTING FILTH  in the LSM hasn't gotten the okay from dimocrap scum HQ to report this yet)

That's where the Russian Black Sea Fleet and over 25,000 Russian troops are.

The trick now is to see if they go any further.  If Putin will be satisfied with securing his Military bases and Naval Stations or if he'll go in and take out the new Ukraine... The one that wants to side with the West.

Keep in mind, with the Ukraine, Putin can rebuild the Soviet Empire, without it -- No way.

And Putin has called the collapse of the Soviet Union the 'Greatest tragedy in human history.'


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

We would all learn what oppression really is.  Not just the gay community.   It would be a most sobering lesson to realize too late what was at stake.   We have the benefit of listening to people who have lived in Communist nations if we are willing to listen them and heed their warnings.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

nodoginnafight said:


> A good case for normalizing relations with Cuba.



I'm all for normalizing relations with Cuba....

Right after we kill every communist motherfucker on the Island


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarkable how Americans realizing their civil liberties angers most on the right.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 28, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > A good case for normalizing relations with Cuba.
> ...



Lemme guess - you didn't do so well on the "plays well with others" section of your conduct grades did you?

If the Cubans have no problem with their government, why should we?

But I'll tell you what, normalize relations with Cuba and you will see them drift our way. Once we start dropping all those tourism dollars on 'em and start importing all those cigars - they are not gonna want to let all that money go. They will try a whole lot harder to work with us.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

Some good stuff, including live videos, here

WATCH: The Russian Invasion of Ukrainian Crimea Begins | Mediaite



> The Ukrainian government later confirmed that a sortie of 11 attack helicopters entered that country&#8217;s airspace and landed at an airport in Sevastopol, further cementing Russian control over the airport.
> 
> Shortly before noon, Eastern time, on Friday, the British Foreign Office recommended that its citizens immediately evacuate Crimea by any commercial means available to them.
> 
> UPDATE: More amateur video of Russian airborne forces entering Ukraine has surfaced:



Boy, I'm sure glad the Stuttering Clusterfuck Of A Miserable Failure put Palin and Romney in their places


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

nodoginnafight said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



You work in stupidity like a master artist works in oils....

In Cuba, if you don't like the government, that's fine.

As long as you don't mind spending the rest of your life in prison.

Or being murdered.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another report from the world of paranoid delusions and fear.

It must suck living there.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> Russian forces have seized government buildings in the Crimea (part of The Ukraine).
> 
> Ukraine: Russia behind airport takeovers - Europe - Al Jazeera English
> 
> ...



at this point they have declined to say who they are, and are wearing no identifying insignia but you know Putin is not going to give up Crimea and his access to the Black Sea...





BBC News - Ukrainian ex-leader Viktor Yanukovych vows fightback


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 28, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew I was right about that whole "plays well with others thing."


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 28, 2014)

Intervention would be a 'grave mistake' huh...????

So now they interveined mr Kerry.. Now what genius?

-Geaux


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5a-0ojt1vA



The right is causing all the storm about bakeries.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



so the gay muslim shows up to point out OUR delusions.....


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Intervention would be a 'grave mistake' huh...????
> 
> So now they interveined mr Kerry.. Now what genius?
> 
> -Geaux



Did he draw a Red Line?



dimocraps are such cowards


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Intervention would be a 'grave mistake' huh...????
> 
> So now they interveined mr Kerry.. Now what genius?
> 
> -Geaux



'Rocky IV'......?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is another article on the latest developments on China moving in on Taiwan.   Once again, when Taiwan gets invaded we need to understand USA will respond and that is when Russia is going to make her move against us.   

China preps military for 'short, sharp war' with Japan, US Navy analyst says | Fox News

That is the assessment of a top U.S. Navy intelligence analyst, who told colleagues that China&#8217;s People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) is currently conducting training exercises in a practice scenario in which the military takes the Senkaku Islands, near Taiwan.

&#8220;We witnessed the massive amphibious and cross-military region enterprise,&#8221; Capt. James Fannell, deputy chief of staff intelligence and information operations for the U.S. Pacific Fleet (PACFLEET) said at the West 2014 conference on Feb. 13 in San Diego.

&#8220;[We] concluded that the PLA has been given the new task to be able to conduct a short, sharp war to destroy Japanese forces in the East China Sea following with what can only be expected a seizure of the Senkakus or even a southern Ryukyu [islands] &#8212; as some of their academics say.&#8221;

It&#8217;s alleged that in the past year, China has increased its military activity, including high-profile actions in the South China Sea as well as combat drills in the south Philippine Sea.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Are we getting the picture yet?


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5a-0ojt1vA



Obama a socialist?  No way.  Look at the  people he's appointed to positions of power and his completion of trade deals started by bush.  He'll wander into left field on gun control or gay rights maybe, but that's where it stops.  Eonomic issues, he's right of center at best.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...



Gay muslim?  Has anybody ever seen Obama in a mosque or caught him praying toward Mecca?


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's socialist Left would rather have you talk about bakers.....not bankers....
> ...







Yup


----------



## mamooth (Feb 28, 2014)

It's bizarre, the way so many conservatives are now in terror of being forced to bake penis-cakes. Their yellow peril and red peril stuff is all pretty standard conservative bedwetting, but their recent penis-cake fixation is setting a new weirdness standard.

Tyranny, the loss of liberty and Arizona?s SB1062 - Tea Party Nation
---
Should a devout baker be required to create a cake for a homosexual wedding that has a giant phallic symbol on it or should a baker be required to create pastries for a homosexual wedding in the shape of genitallia?
---


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And just what would you have the U.S. do, specifically, that we're not doing?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> It's bizarre, the way so many conservatives are now in terror of being forced to bake penis-cakes. Their yellow peril and red peril stuff is all pretty standard conservative bedwetting, but their recent penis-cake fixation is setting a new weirdness standard.
> 
> Tyranny, the loss of liberty and Arizona?s SB1062 - Tea Party Nation
> ---
> ...



Remember when conservatives used to try to convince us that the Tea Party was all about economic/fiscal/small government issues,

and not just a re-brand of the old same as it ever was Christian Right?

lol, who won that argument?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

If the Chinese invade Taiwan, obama will give a speech saying this is unacceptable and there will be consequences.  Then he will do nothing except give a follow up announcement that the world is at peace and the US no longer needs a military.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2014)

The defense lobby is resurrecting the scary Russian Bear.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

We should ignore all these scare tactics.  We have obama and he is black.  A frowny face from him and the Russians will scurry back to Siberia.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



Kerry could kill himself on live TV.

That would help.

Like a former KGB Agent is going to worry about a known traitor, a man who called his own brothers-in-arms baby killers and rapists, a man who got three Purple Hearts while never shedding an ounce of blood, a man who put himself in for (and got) a Silver Star for shooting a thirteen year-old kid in the back with a .50 cal MG...

IOW, what we would call a "PX Hero".

Like Vlad Putin gives a flying FUCK about scumbags like that and what an effeminate douchebag like the lying cocksucker-in-chief might think?

Right.

Especially after the knob-gobbler-in-chief went out of his way to send a shitload of his fellow knob-gobblers to Sochi to try to embarrass a proud (albeit a ruthless thug) man.

You see, my short-peckered dimocrap pals... The DISGUSTING FILTH of the LSM has no power in Russia.

They can't lie for the lying bitch, obama, there.  

They can't intimidate his enemies, lie about his opponents and get scum like fatass Candy Crowley to do his dirty work.

Although Putin is a pig, he will kick the Stuttering Clusterfuck's ass up between his shoulder blades if he fucks with him.

Putin is the kind of man who may just destroy Ukraine if only to spit in obama's eye.  He's still fuming over Sochi and he doesn't like obama personally

obama is a weak-kneed douchebag of an effeminate and feckless pretend-man.  Nobody respects him.  Especially men.  Real men.

We know what he's all about.  He's all talk.  The only thing you gotta worry about with fags like obama is never turning your back on him.  Because that's when he'll get you...

But Putin knows that.

He's gonna spit in America's eye because you were so stupid, you voted for a piece of shit like obama.

Good luck Ukraine.  You're gonna need it


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is another article on the latest developments on China moving in on Taiwan.   Once again, when Taiwan gets invaded we need to understand USA will respond and that is when Russia is going to make her move against us.
> 
> China preps military for 'short, sharp war' with Japan, US Navy analyst says | Fox News
> 
> ...



that would be pretty ambitious of China....the Japanese Navy would be a force to reckon with...


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> If the Chinese invade Taiwan, obama will give a speech saying this is unacceptable and there will be consequences.  Then he will do nothing except give a follow up announcement that the world is at peace and the US no longer needs a military.



So why should USA do anything if China invades Taiwan?


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the Chinese invade Taiwan, obama will give a speech saying this is unacceptable and there will be consequences.  Then he will do nothing except give a follow up announcement that the world is at peace and the US no longer needs a military.
> ...



It's called a "Treaty".  We have one with Taiwan

You should look up what that means.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

The Ukraine will be much better off if we didn't butt in.   obama thinks he can make that country another Syria.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 28, 2014)

OK, little concerned about those as yet unidentified troops putting up roadblocks at two airports in the Crimea.

But yeah, as to the OP - I think the left would have been very happy to not have any of this discussion about gay rights at all. I think it was the far right that introduced the bill.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

jasonnfree said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If the Chinese invade Taiwan, obama will give a speech saying this is unacceptable and there will be consequences.  Then he will do nothing except give a follow up announcement that the world is at peace and the US no longer needs a military.
> ...



We have a treaty with Taiwan.  We don't have one with Ukraine.

Of course obama, being what he is, can always stab Taiwan in the back and ignore the treaty as if it was an obamacare provision he doesn't like any more. If he keeps reducing our military we might not be able to honor any treaty, nor protect ourselves if the need should arise.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another article on the latest developments on China moving in on Taiwan.   Once again, when Taiwan gets invaded we need to understand USA will respond and that is when Russia is going to make her move against us.
> ...



I think the Chinese would walk right through them.  It would cost them, but they'd defeat them in short order, IMHO.

Just an opinion.  But the Chinese have 350 more ships and an Aircraft Carrier, which I don't believe the Japanese have.

Although Japanese technology and training would sure as hell make them pay.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I don't expect Obama to do that.  I believe he will respond.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 28, 2014)

So much proof that Pub propaganda machine fear mongering causes brain damage.The Russian spy ship probably needed supplies and will go back to off Virginia...but Russia may end up with the crappy quarter of the Ukraine and the Crimea...that's democracy for ya...


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> The Ukraine will be much better off if we didn't butt in.   obama thinks he can make that country another Syria.



Obama seems to have this habit of destabilizing countries....

great foreign policy...../sarcasm...


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> We should ignore all these scare tactics. We have obama and he is black. A frowny face from him and the Russians will scurry back to Siberia.


From the 'Wayback Machine'...

'After my election I have more flexibility' Apparently Obama has held true to his word...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsFR8DbSRQE"]Obama open mic slip: 'After my election I have more flexibility' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Feb 28, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



Really guy..do you have to go there?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

The Russian spy ship over in Cuba is the least of our problems, Franco.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

And with proposed military cutbacks...yeah...we know what he's up to...


----------



## Sallow (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The Ukraine will be much better off if we didn't butt in.   obama thinks he can make that country another Syria.
> ...



Seriously...

The invasion of Iraq destabilized the entire region.

And that was predicted as well.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The Russian spy ship over in Cuba is the least of our problems, Franco.


Indeed...they've been doing that during and after WWII...nothing new...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

The T said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > We should ignore all these scare tactics. We have obama and he is black. A frowny face from him and the Russians will scurry back to Siberia.
> ...



There is alot of speculation as to what he meant.  Was it ever revealed what that discussion was about?  I'm not convinced that Obama has any idea of the plans Putin has in store for the USA.  I don't think he does.   I think he believed the reset button worked when Hillary pushed it!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

Do not be surprised if we are in global conflict by the summer. 

Every time we have had a progressive to Obama's caliber in the white house, we have had major wars and conflicts. Russia is eyeing Ukraine and Georgia. They want their Evil Empire back. 

But also don't loose hope. It always looks darkest right before the light breaks through. We live in amazing days. We live in the days our forefathers looked to with hope and excitement. 

As the darkness darkens, the light will shine brighter. Have faith and hope. We will make it through.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

The T said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > The Russian spy ship over in Cuba is the least of our problems, Franco.
> ...



but Russia announcing new bases around the world is new...


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
 True...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

Sallow said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



So everyone is responsible. What's the excuse to keep up the insanity?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

It was the *republicans* in the Arizona and Georgia Senates that took the time to pass the bills about legalizing discrimination against gays and lesbians.

Anti-gay laws beaten back in Arizona, Georgia | Jay Bookman | www.ajc.com

This is how easy the mind of a conservative is controlled.  If it wasn't so sad, it would be funny.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I had not heard that. Do you have a link? Did I miss it here? Been busy in court this week.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I don't think Obama cares either...Birds of a feather and all of that...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> It was the *republicans* in the Arizona and Georgia Senates that took the time to pass the bills about legalizing discrimination against gays and lesbians.
> 
> Anti-gay laws beaten back in Arizona, Georgia | Jay Bookman | www.ajc.com
> 
> This is how easy the mind of a conservative is controlled.  If it wasn't so sad, it would be funny.



In response to the left trying to force people to labor against their deeply held views.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe Obama will play tough guy and draw 'Red Lines'...or was that line in the sand...or...__________?


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It was the *republicans* in the Arizona and Georgia Senates that took the time to pass the bills about legalizing discrimination against gays and lesbians.
> ...


Indeed. forced acceptance/Slavery


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 28, 2014)

g5000 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> ...



Compared to the asskissing you've given Obama for the past 5 years...


----------



## whitehall (Feb 28, 2014)

And the stupid Secy/State parrots Putin and worries about global warming.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Obama is playing post-Olympic games with Russia in Ukraine.....Russia is not pleased and is more of a national security threat to us than most realize....but let's keep the political chatter focussed on gay wedding cakes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree, but with all due respect it's outrageous to blame just the left on this. Aren't there right leaning folks _actively trying_ to pass a law - utilizing gov't resources, etc - that would shield cake makers form being forced to make gay cakes?

I don't say that in a way that's demonizing the law (try to stay neutral on the law itself), just pointing out that you could just as easily say that maybe "the right could worry less about passing the law" and more about Russia at our doorstep...

The distraction is bipartisan-generated.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I've known for sometime that the Russians never dropped their agenda to one day attack America.  They are salivating for that moment.  Putin is a monster.
> 
> Have a look at this story I found today.  I'll post the link and a clip from it for you. I don't care who the news source is the story wasn't from them but from someone else interviewed and confirms what I've heard from others who have had chance encounters with these Russians. Some of which - the wives are christians.  Another Russian whose job was on a Russian sub confessed to a minister in Fla ( while he was onshore R & R ) that the submarine he was on was awaiting orders to strike the coastline of Fla.  There were more along the eastern seaboard.  The conscience is the wild card the Russians failed to factor in...  loose lips sink ships!  Let's pray for more Russian conversions to Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



i'm sure they are out to get revenge from their overtime loss


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 28, 2014)

Sallow said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Actually, Saddam Hussein had been destabilizing the region long before we got there. Care to debate actual history with me? 

When he started killing the Kurds and invading Iran and gassing his own people, the entire region was a tinderbox. All it did was draw the attention of major world powers. You could say it destabilized the world for a time.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

The T said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > We should ignore all these scare tactics. We have obama and he is black. A frowny face from him and the Russians will scurry back to Siberia.
> ...



When obama said those words, he likely had no idea what Russia was hearing.  obama thought that he was conveying only that he would be in a position to dismantle the military.  He had no idea what that would actually mean in terms of geopolitics.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

whitehall said:


> And the stupid Secy/State parrots Putin and worries about global warming.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > It was the *republicans* in the Arizona and Georgia Senates that took the time to pass the bills about legalizing discrimination against gays and lesbians.
> ...



Okay...but wouldn't the "deeply held views" of the opposition cancel each other out?  We are all entitled to our views, right?

So in the spirit of the thread, shouldn't the OP be pointed at the people who spent time crafting the legalized discrimination laws at least as well if not more?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

With the announced dismantling of American armed forces, Russia intends to build military bases of its own.

Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said Wednesday the military was engaged in talks with Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Algeria, Cyprus, the Seychelles, Vietnam and Singapore. - See more at: Russia Seeks Access to Bases in Eight Countries for Its Ships and Bombers | CNS News

They may as well, only China might stop them, and China isn't interested.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I've known for sometime that the Russians never dropped their agenda to one day attack America.  They are salivating for that moment.  Putin is a monster.
> ...



Maybe it was the USA taking the gold medal from them at the 1980 Olympic Hockey games.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 28, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Actually, Saddam Hussein had been destabilizing the region long before we got there. Care to debate actual history with me?
> 
> When he started killing the Kurds and invading Iran and gassing his own people, the entire region was a tinderbox. All it did was draw the attention of major world powers. You could say it destabilized the world for a time.



There are many unstable areas of the world. In my opinion, whatever Saddam was doing didn't justify the deaths of 4,800 US servicemen/women and $1-2 trillion in our tax money dumped into war businesses. 

Also I felt like they (media, politicians) used the 9/11 tragedy as an insincere means to get Americans to back an Iraqi invasion (given that Saddam had no connection). I felt like they knew that the American people were primed for war and manipulated them into attacking a target that really had nothing to do with the thing that primed them for war in the first place. 

I didn't like that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 28, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Saddam Hussein had been destabilizing the region long before we got there. Care to debate actual history with me?
> ...





> There are many unstable areas of the world. In my opinion, whatever Saddam was doing didn't justify the deaths of 4,800 US servicemen/women and $1-2 trillion in our tax money dumped into war businesses.



So, that's like saying (Godwin's law shall now be in effect) whatever Hitler was doing to the Jews and Europe, didn't justify the millions of allied deaths and insane spending by FDR in the 1940's.  



> Also I felt like they (media, politicians) used the 9/11 tragedy as an insincere means to get Americans to back an Iraqi invasion (given that Saddam had no connection). I felt like they knew that the American people were primed for war and manipulated them into attacking a target that really had nothing to do with the thing that primed them for war in the first place.



This merits some consideration. Although, what were we going to do, sit there a moan like a child after being punched by the bully in the schoolyard when something like that happens? Bush wanted to finish his father's work, while also taking down the actual people who committed that heinous act.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 28, 2014)

Actually, what's behind all the chaos in the world these days is the 2008 Pub World Depression and the the last 4 years of them mucking up the recovery with mindless obstruction...Great, job. pubbies. Much like the last time they wrecked the world and we got Hitler and tPearl Harbor. Luckily, this time Dems got in fast to keep it just a Great Recession. Only cost 5 trillion.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 28, 2014)

Saddam stayed in his own country until Ronnie Raygun became his pal, sicced him on Iran and basically gave him chemical and biological weapons...Then April told him we didn't care about his border dispute with Kuwait...Pubs suq at just about everything but conning the hater dupes...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> It was the *republicans* in the Arizona and Georgia Senates that took the time to pass the bills about legalizing discrimination against gays and lesbians.
> 
> Anti-gay laws beaten back in Arizona, Georgia | Jay Bookman | www.ajc.com
> 
> This is how easy the mind of a conservative is controlled.  If it wasn't so sad, it would be funny.



Its always the rw's yammering about non-issues while President Obama takes care of business.

If a pub were prez right now, we'd be bombing several countries. 

Just watch his press conference ... Thank you, Mr President.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Feb 28, 2014)

Obama: "There willbe serious consequences if Russia intervenes militarily"

Putin: "WHAT BITCH!!! What you going to do, BITCH!!!?

Obama: "Oh, you know what will happen"

Putin: "Yeah, you'll back down and get on your knees again, BITCH. But this time I want you to bend over you little kitten"

Obama: "Yes sir Mr. Putin, sir"

Seriously, the United States won't do a damn thing because we can't. We are weak, our president is weak and there is no one anywhere who can or will stop Russia from doing whatever it wants.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



That's our TK. 

Rebel without a clue.

Seriuosly, sonny boy, you need to shut your yap and listen to the grown ups.

Oh and if you have time, get a job and take care of your elderly family instead of the other way around.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2014)

KNB said:


> Maybe Christians can stop voting to hold back American society so we can finally end this stupid debate over whether or not gay people can get married, and then we can focus on real issues like how Bush's failed misadventures weakened America and put us hopelessly more into debt.



Uh....according to Obama the debt isn't a problem. 

But let's look at the facts, shall we?







When Bush took office the debt was roughly $5 trillion.

When Bush left office the debt was roughly $10 trillion. $5 trillion belonged to him.

When Obama took office the debt was roughly $10 trillion. 5 years later it's $17.345 trillion. Looks like Obama is going to double what Bush spent. 

So, you have alot of nerve talking about Bush and his spending.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 28, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> So, that's like saying (Godwin's law shall now be in effect) whatever Hitler was doing to the Jews and Europe, didn't justify the millions of allied deaths and insane spending by FDR in the 1940's.



I'm sure you can agree that it's the President's job to only put US soldiers in harm's way (in such great numbers) when absolutely necessary. You cannot compare then need to send in troops to stop Hitler (at the moment FDR sent in troops) with the need to stop Saddam (at the moment Bush sent our guys into battle). I mean, Hitler was actively conquering Europe and Japan (allied with Hitler) had just attacked Pearl Harbor! I think that&#8217;s an unfair comparison you presented. 




TemplarKormac said:


> This merits some consideration. Although, what were we going to do, sit there a moan like a child after being punched by the bully in the schoolyard when something like that happens? Bush wanted to finish his father's work, while also taking down the actual people who committed that heinous act.



9/11 right? Of course I don&#8217;t think we should have just sat there and moaned, as I was all for going full force against the terrorist organization that orchestrated these attacks. Afghanistan made sense. But Iraq &#8220;because Bush wanted to finish his father&#8217;s work&#8221;? It was completely dishonest for the government to piggy-back off the 9/11 tragedy as a means to garner support for an Iraq war &#8211; ie something that was wholly unrelated. 

Hitler was an imminent threat to mankind in 1942. Saddam was not in 2003.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 28, 2014)

*Russia on our doorstep while the Left yammers on about gay wedding cakes *

Screaming Eagle's cartoonish characterization of the actual situation.  Russia's far more worried about its situation in eastern and southeastern Europe than with the U.S.


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 28, 2014)

LGBQRSTUV's need to stop attempting to divide the nation with trivial matters.  Russia is an issue, China is an issue, Cuba is an issue, The border with Mexico is an issue.  Cutting the number of troops we have and then spreading them thinly across the world with new deployment regions in Africa, South America and South East Asia is an issue.  North Korea launching missiles is an issue and Iran and Iraq becoming one nation is an issue.  But gay marriage, that is the epitome of a non-issue.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Russia on our doorstep while the Left yammers on about gay wedding cakes *
> 
> Screaming Eagle's cartoonish characterization of the actual situation.  Russia's far more worried about its situation in eastern and southeastern Europe than with the U.S.



the actual situation hasn't played out yet.....i'm sure you and your dear leader would rather bake cakes than face Putin...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Russia on our doorstep while the Left yammers on about gay wedding cakes


Partisan nonsense, Russia is not on our doorstep. 

Conservatives resorting to red scare demagoguery having suffered recent legal and political losses  how quaint. 

Otherwise, theres no more important issue than Americans being denied their civil liberties.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Feb 28, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Russia on our doorstep while the Left yammers on about gay wedding cakes
> ...



Russia is in our face as well as on our doorstep...that's what you call new Russian bases in our hemisphere....that's what happens when we have a president who apologizes to the world, shows weakness, and is an appeaser...

but he's a real tough one when it comes to fighting for gay pattycakes.....


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

ScreamingEagle said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


And squelching the First Amendment.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 28, 2014)

The 1st amendment doesn't mean you can discriminate.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh please don't take it a moment longer.  Get off your assistance and do something about it.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> The 1st amendment doesn't mean you can discriminate.


Tell THAT to Obama and the politicians in the District of Criminals, Frankie.

 WHAT are they doing?


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 28, 2014)

Was Screaming E even born in the 80's??

You know, back when Russia was actually a threat.


----------



## The T (Feb 28, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Was Screaming E even born in the 80's??
> 
> You know, back when Russia was actually a threat.


And they aren't NOW with an EX KGB guy at their helm that STILL believes in the old Communist State?  Are YOU serious? Wake up. 

 WE spent that 'peace dividend' far too soon.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> With the announced dismantling of American armed forces, Russia intends to build military bases of its own.
> 
> Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu said Wednesday the military was engaged in talks with Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Algeria, Cyprus, the Seychelles, Vietnam and Singapore. - See more at: Russia Seeks Access to Bases in Eight Countries for Its Ships and Bombers | CNS News
> 
> They may as well, only China might stop them, and China isn't interested.



It might explain what they are doing with in the Ukraine. Going to build some bases.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Was Screaming E even born in the 80's??
> 
> You know, back when Russia was actually a threat.



How is Russia not a threat?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

Mr. President said:


> LGBQRSTUV's need to stop attempting to divide the nation with trivial matters.  Russia is an issue, China is an issue, Cuba is an issue, The border with Mexico is an issue.  Cutting the number of troops we have and then spreading them thinly across the world with new deployment regions in Africa, South America and South East Asia is an issue.  North Korea launching missiles is an issue and Iran and Iraq becoming one nation is an issue.  But gay marriage, that is the epitome of a non-issue.



In Arizona a republican legislature passed the bill and a republican governor vetoed it.  They're the ones bringing up the issue.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Do not be surprised if we are in global conflict by the summer.
> 
> Every time we have had a progressive to Obama's caliber in the white house, we have had major wars and conflicts. Russia is eyeing Ukraine and Georgia. They want their Evil Empire back.
> 
> ...



BTW, I wrote this about an hour before I heard that Russia had invaded the Ukraine. I was kind of shocked.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > So, that's like saying (Godwin's law shall now be in effect) whatever Hitler was doing to the Jews and Europe, didn't justify the millions of allied deaths and insane spending by FDR in the 1940's.
> ...



I wonder what the conservatives want Obama to do...go to war over the Ukraine?    There are places where the US has influence and there are places where we do not.  This has been the case since 1787 and it will be the case forever.  

There is no place America cannot fight.  The question is should we.  I think not just as I thought it with Syria.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You don't have to go to war to be firm and show some leadership.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Can you give us some examples of what you would want the President to do...short of going to war that shows firmness and leadership?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

I suppose he could seize Russian assets in the US and urge our allies to do the same...expel diplomats and that sort of thing. 

Isn't that pretty weak anyway?  And wouldn't the Rooskies do the same to us.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 28, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Send a few ships into the Caspian Sea. Bluff a little. His problem is he can't because no one believes he will follow through on anything.

He can call for immediate sanctions. Send relief to the Ukranians. Calll a meeting of NATO to determine what to do.

He could pull our Ambassador from Russia. And call for the other nations of the world to do likewise.

There are many things he can do before he gets to a place where war is necessary. Instead he gives a poor speech telling the Russians he knows what's in their interests better than they do. Do you think they really are going to believe them even if he is correct?

i don't think I have given an extensive list. Some of the things ive suggested might be better than others. The point is there are more options than War & Capitulation.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Saber rattling.  Didn't you learn anything from Iraq?  When the other guy doesn't back down..then what?  No way do we want to put some ships into the Black Sea.  For one thing, we're out numbered and for another the vessels would be well within the air umbrella for land based attack planes.  No contest.  

Endangering American soldiers lives on a weak assed bluff like that is something that Obama should be criticized for.  

Pulling the ambassador is pretty weak (as I said) but that is all there is.  Then they pull their ambassador.  What then?

Can I ask you another question though.  

Why is Ukraine important?  If you woke up tomorrow and the Russian flag is flying over Kiev...what would that mean to your pocket book, your kids' future, your job prospects...etc?  Nobody I know thinks that Syria was worth one drop of American blood.  A poll on here had some sort of 9000% in favor of us not going in.  And that is right next to Israel and the oil interest in the Middle East.  Ukraine seems to be even less important  from a geopolitical standpoint than Syria.

So can you enumerate the reasons you want to go to the mat for Ukraine?


----------

